# "Module lp not found" & no printer after gen-kernel

## turtles

EDIT:OK this is the printer problem megga post, scrol down to see what I have tried last.

HI I am using cups on a  i686 running gentoo Linux  2.6.14r5 and KDE3.43. I used genkernel to make a new install after 3 atempts at manual config. I am unsure if it configured my parallel correctly.

My KDE controle center says:

URI: ipp://parsons:631/printers/deskjet932c

device: parallel:/dev/unknown-parallel0

my driver is : HP DeskJet 932C Foomatic/hpijs (recommended)

In cups I am unsure of what to leave in the "location" line?

The cups documnentation says  *Quote:*   

> Printer queues also have a device associated with them. The device can be a parallel port, a network interface, and so forth. Devices within CUPS use Uniform Resource Identifiers ("URIs") which are a more general form of Uniform Resource Locators ("URLs") that are used in your web browser. For example, the first parallel port in Linux usually uses a device URI of parallel:/dev/lp1.

 

the output of 

```
 parsons turtle # lpinfo -v

network socket

network http

network ipp

network lpd

direct parallel:/dev/unknown-parallel0

direct scsi

serial serial:/dev/ttyS0?baud=115200

serial serial:/dev/ttyS1?baud=115200

serial serial:/dev/ttyS2?baud=115200

serial serial:/dev/ttyS3?baud=115200

direct usb:/dev/usb/lp0

direct usb:/dev/usb/lp1

direct usb:/dev/usb/lp2

direct usb:/dev/usb/lp3

direct usb:/dev/usb/lp4

direct usb:/dev/usb/lp5

direct usb:/dev/usb/lp6

direct usb:/dev/usb/lp7

direct usb:/dev/usb/lp8

direct usb:/dev/usb/lp9

direct usb:/dev/usb/lp10

direct usb:/dev/usb/lp11

direct usb:/dev/usb/lp12

direct usb:/dev/usb/lp13

direct usb:/dev/usb/lp14

direct usb:/dev/usb/lp15

```

Output of my log file is  *Quote:*   

> D [14/Jan/2006:23:09:41 -0800] StartJob: argv = "Deskjet932c","21","root","Test Page","1","","/var/spool/cups/d00021-001"
> 
> D [14/Jan/2006:23:09:41 -0800] StartJob: envp[0]="PATH=/usr/lib/cups/filter:/bin:/usr/bin"
> 
> D [14/Jan/2006:23:09:41 -0800] StartJob: envp[1]="SOFTWARE=CUPS/1.1"
> ...

 

/etc/cupsd/cupsd.conf says  *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # FileDevice: determines whether the scheduler will allow new printers
> 
> # to be added using device URIs of the form "file:/foo/bar". The default
> ...

 

I manualy changed /etc/cupsd/cupsd.conf to

FileDevice Yes

[/code]

I manualy changed /etc/cupsd/printers.conf from parallel:/dev/unknown-parallel0 to

```
DeviceURI parallel:/dev/lp0
```

and get this error log  *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /images/delete-printer.gif HTTP/1.1
> 
> D [19/Jan/2006:20:23:15 -0800] SendError: 20 code=304 (Not Modified)
> ...

 

Ok trying changing /dev/lp1 to /dev/lp0 in /etc/cupsd/printers.conf 

```
# Printer configuration file for CUPS v1.1.23

# Written by cupsd on Thu Jan 19 20:21:16 2006

<DefaultPrinter Deskjet932c>

Info deskjet932c

Location parallel:/dev/lp0

DeviceURI parallel:/dev/lp0

State Idle

Accepting Yes

JobSheets none none

QuotaPeriod 0

PageLimit 0

KLimit 0

</Printer>

```

now i get  *Quote:*   

> "Printer not connected; will retry in 30 seconds..." 

  form local host 631 admin page

Ok now trying switching them to /dev/lp1

same message

atempted switching both to dev/lpr

restarting cups every time

switching them back to /dev/lp0

output of 

```
parsons ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ipv6                  190944  6

parport_pc             28132  0

parport                22760  1 parport_pc

floppy                 47908  0

pcspkr                  2792  0

rtc                     9176  0

via_rhine              17380  0

(.............)
```

 It continues on

Is paraport all that it needs?

 now trying

```
parsons ~ # cat test.txt >>/dev/lp0

-bash: /dev/lp0: No such device or address

```

Edit Is paraport the only module I need? Any advice would be great!

OK does any one know how I can log a module like paraport?Last edited by turtles on Tue Feb 07, 2006 4:10 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## radagast

hey did you get this fixed?

i've got similar sorts of troubles.

mostly, i can't get the parallel port visible.

```
root /linux:modprobe lp

FATAL: Module lp not found.

```

lpinfo -v looks exactly like yours above, except it is missing 

direct parallel:/dev/unknown-parallel0 

although i do have dev/lp[012]

i think the answer to your last question (at the moment) is that you do need one more thing:  everything i read says lsmod should show a "parport", a "parport_pc", and an "lp".  i've enabled "parallel port support" and "pc style hardware" in the kernel, built in and as modules, but i can't get that damn lp to appear.

maybe that was your problem too.

did you fix it?

----------

## turtles

Yeh still not working.

I get that same error too.

I will cange the subject to that.

----------

## radagast

i found my answer...

i had configured the kernel with the lp module, but i forgot which partition was /boot... so i kept booting a very similar kernel which didn't have that module compiled.  DUMB.

now i can see the printer and install a test page, but i can't get a pdf to look reasonable...

----------

## turtles

I think my issue has to do with genkernel and is the same as this one here

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-328689-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

----------

## radagast

have you got the lp module to load?  it's not there in the listing at the end of your megapost...

----------

## turtles

Nope can you add a module for lp without recompiling?

I am under the impression one cant, I guess that is the draw back of a monilithic kernel?

I realy depend on this desktop so I cant be risky with it.

I think I can config & compile a new kernel and save it in my /boot and then config grub to give me the choice at boot, all without breaking my existing desktop. 

I think I will try to find a how to on that since I also do not have sound, usb cellphone link,  or usb camera working.

What I did do to solve it:

Configure cups to prtint to my Netgear FM114P firewall/printserver.

 The guide here works for that:

http://www.cups.org/articles.php?L317+I0+THow-To+P1+Qprinter+over+www

I have had this firewall/printserver for years and had all kinds of folks try to help me set it up and gave up many times.

It is an easy way to share a printer with a windooz box too and not have to have my computer on all the time.

Thanks for all your input.

----------

## radagast

 *Quote:*   

> Nope can you add a module for lp without recompiling? 

 

you have to recompile.  it's not that hard, but you never know what pitfalls may await you.

 *Quote:*   

> I think I can config & compile a new kernel and save it in my /boot and then config grub to give me the choice at boot, all without breaking my existing desktop. 

 

you can, it's easy, and it works.  it's a beautiful thing, in fact, when you restart with your new kernel, discover you did something wrong and the computer won't start up at all, restart with the old kernel, everything is fine.

----------

## howsdat

Might try this - (simple-ish kernel compile for adding support to a genkernel)

```
# cd /usr/src/linux

# genkernel --menuconfig all
```

When the Linux Kernel Configuration menu pops up scroll down to the - Parrallel printer support - and hit the space bar to mark it with an M (module).

Device Drivers -->

Character Devices -->

<M> Parallel printer support

Escape out until it asks if you want to save it ... say Yes!

Go get a snack.

When you reboot you should good.

I just did this recently and it fixed my problems with the "device: parallel:/dev/unknown-parallel0" error a Samsung ML-4500.

note: I'm using the x86-2.6.15 kernel - but if the genkernel make didn't add support by default in my case then it could be the same for you.

----------

